# Feeding the Affair-Image Beast



## morituri (Apr 1, 2011)

Found something that might be of interest. Granted that this doesn't replace therapy with a qualified professional with experience in helping victims of infidelity and PTSD to recover from the trauma, but it can help.



> *Feeding the Affair-Image Beast*
> 
> It’s often said that “thoughts are things.” But you can’t see or touch this thing called a thought… so why does it seem so real?
> 
> ...


----------



## FourtyPlus (Dec 18, 2011)

This is a great piece of advice and can apply to many other situations, not just infidelity. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Hope1964 (Sep 26, 2011)

I love the image of the enormous eraser. I'm gonna use that one.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)




----------



## Beowulf (Dec 7, 2011)

Good stuff. Thanks Mori


----------



## Lone Star (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks for sharing that information.


----------

